# Pierre is here!!



## anita665

*Pierre was finally born at 1.27am on 6th May and weighed 8lb 7.*​

Here's all the gory details of his birth (photo's to follow shortly)-

As I'm sure you already know I'd started having contractions on Thursday 1st May but by the following morning they'd gone so I didn't know what was happening.

The following day they gradually built up again & were getting very painful but still quite irregular, although at one point I think they were about 4 mins apart. On Saturday I went up to the hospital as I was worried I hadn't felt him move properly for a while. I was monitored and told I was in labour, completely effaced and 1-2 cm dilated but that it could take a while. The midwife said to expect him by the end of the bank holiday weekend.

My random contractions continued through Sunday. They were gone Sunday morning but build up again by the afternoon. This time though they didn't wear off over night. They were still irregular but very painful, to the point I couldn't really cope anymore. I don't know if it was just because they were so painful that I felt I couldn't cope or if it was partly because of how many days I'd already been through.

On Monday morning, after a whole night of contractions I passed my mucus plug and I just somehow felt things were starting to happen. I even said to my OH I think todays the day.

At about lunch time I went up to the hospital but my contractions had almost completely worn off again & were still very irregular. I was monitored and told they wouldn't do a vaginal examination because they were so irregular that they wouldn't expect me to be dilated at all. I went home feeling very upset because if she'd bothered to check my notes she'd have seen I was dilating 2 days ago!!

As soon as I got home my contractions came back as strong and painful as ever and I laid over a chair crying. I didn't know how to cope with the pain and felt so frustrated that there seemed to be no end in sight & there was nothing that could help me. All they'd tell me is paracetamol and a hot bath which helped with my contractions on day 1 but hadn't touched them since!

My auntie who trained as a midwife called me to offer support. She told me to try sex. She said it would be very painful but worth it and it worked for her both times in only 3 hours! Well OH refused. :dohh: She also said that if the pain is too much to go to the hospital regardless.

Then I spoke to my nan who said it had gone on long enough and she was coming over to take me to the hospital again and wouldn't take no for an answer. While she was on the way my contractions went from being irregular and anything between 3 or 4 mins and 8-10 mins apart (which they had been for days) to being 1 min apart. Luckily nan arrived only a few minuites later.

The hospital was about an hours drive and we left at about 9pm. I sat in the back squeezing OH's arm. When I got there they checked me immediatly since my contractions were so close together. Of course this was easier said that done because I wasn't really aware but they were quickly becomming even closer. The midwife said I was only 3-4 cm dilated but that I was clearly here to have a baby this time! I remember thinking "oh no, I've only progressed about a cm in the past 24 hours - this could go on forever!"

I was then taken to a delivery room and it felt like it took a midwife forever to give me gas and air. This was also the point we realised my notes had been left at home!! I told the midwife I was group B srep positive and she went off to get me some antibiotics. When she got back I told her the gas and air was rubbish and I wanted something else but she said I had to stick with that for now. She also told me it doesn't actually relieve the pain, it just helps you deal with it which I knew but didn't want to accept.

After asking me some questions she went away and said she'd come back at 1.30am to check me as I should have made some progress by then. In the back of my mind I was really worried I wouldn't have but figured we were stuck here for the long haul and even if it was rubbish, at least I had gas and air. It was better than nothing. I laid on the bed and OH was on the chair with his feet on the bed. I was as high as a kite, dealing with my contractions which much have now been about 30 seconds apart. Suddenly I had a cotraction which made me feel like I was going to poo myself or break wind very badly but I couldn't help but go with it. All my inhibitions were gone anyway thanks to the gas and air. To my shock and suprise there was suddenly a big gush and my waters flooded the bed and floor, soaking me and OH's feet. It seemed very dramatic as it really managed to pop and go everywhere.

OH got the midwife and I asked for more pain relief as I felt the contractions suddenly get worse. She said she just had to check that baby wasn't on the way and asked if I felt pressure. I said "yes, no,I don't know" and then with the next contraction, as she was examining me I said "yes"!!!!

So no more pain relief - it was time to push and 3 or 4 pushed later and he was born!

Since at my 20 week scan I'd had a echogenic foci found the first thing I did was look at his face and hands to see if he had downs syndrome and was so relieved that he was normal.

I was told I tore in an unusual place. My labia and through my clitoris was torn and required 7 stiches. the doctor have me pain relief but warned me it wouldn't fully work because of where it was. He wasn't kidding. Getting stitched though there in my oppinion was just about as painful as giving birth! Again I had a lot of gas and air and screamed very very loudly. I also tried to kick him in the head!

So now I'm very uncomfortable but so please to be home as I had to be kept in over night last night because of my group b strep.


----------



## elles28

Congrats on your healthy little boy :cloud9:


----------



## AquaDementia

Congrats Anita, I am very happy for you and cannot wait to see him!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

What a birth story!! Congrats on your baby boy. I can't wait to see photos.


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations on the birth of your little boy cant wait to see pics x


----------



## xarlenex

Aww congrats! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## polo_princess

congrats hun cant wait to see piccies!!


----------



## smartie

Congratulations on the birth of Pierre x


----------



## Samantha675

Congrats love. I am so glad that after dragging on so long, you were able to progress through transition quickly!!!


----------



## debralouise

Yeah! Congratulations on your new little bundle of joy - looking forward to the pics xxxx


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun cant wait to see ya pics xx


----------



## Mrs-N

congratulations girl. 

i cant wait to see the pics. 

i love the name you have chosen for your little boy. 
take it easy and enjoy your little boy. 

congrates again. 

x x x


----------



## cupcake

congrats anita, your story scares me,but im very happy for you and your little one. all worth it in the end!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations on the birth of your little boy try and take it easy x :cloud9:


----------



## TashaAndBump

Congratulations - Can't wait to see the pics :D

Well done on doing it all gas and air, too! Impressive birth story :)


----------



## missjess

Congrats!!!!!!! xx


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats on your little boy!


----------



## welshcakes79

OUCH!!! but huge congrats on the safe arrival of your little boy xxx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations anita!! Can't wait to see the pics :D


----------



## Emmea12uk

Wow! What an ordeal! Congratulations!


----------



## AppleBlossom

congrats, can't wait to see your pics! your birth story scared me!! lol


----------



## Tabs

Blimey Anita, you don't do things by half do you hun!!

Biggly congratulations on the birth of your son.... can't wait to see piccies!!

:happydance:


----------



## Louisa K

Awwww Anita you poor thing, you done so well though, you go girl!! :)

So excited to se the pics!!

Congrats!!


----------



## kookie

congrats


----------



## JennyLynn512

What an impressive birth story!! Amazing! Congratulations on your little boy and can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## Heather.78

great birth story thatnk you for sharing:hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

Aaawwww Honey Congratulations!!!!


Cannot wait for the pics!


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congrats!! Cant wait to see pics! You did amazing, I cant imagine going through that labor!! :hugs:


----------



## Linzi

Congrats on your little boy! I hope you are recovering well.

xxx


----------



## carries

Congrats! (ouch! still thinking about the torn clitoris!)


----------



## itzybitzy

well that is quite a story. Congrats and cant wait to see the pics. 
xxxxx


----------



## bisbis

Congratulations!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

congratulations on your baby boy! You did so well, i hope you heal quickly

xx


----------



## Blob

Ooooh congrats fabby story, bet it was all worth it, think i'm most scared about the getting stitched up than the birth


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Crikey, You are brave, lol.
That sounds very painful.
Glad you & baby are ok.
Can't wait too see pics of LO. :)


----------



## supernurse

Well done for getting through that in one piece.

Congratulations and can't wait to see the piccys. xx


----------



## Jem

Congratulations!!!! xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations!!

xx


----------



## Doodles

What an ordeal, but congratulations. I hope you enjoy your baby boy and everything heals nicely x


----------



## ~KACI~

Congratulations hope your not feelin too bad a had a very similar tear so no how painful it is...and how rubbish gas and air is. Hope your enjoyin your little boy x


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates cant wait to see pictures xx


----------



## buttercup1980

congratulations


----------



## Sinead

Congrats on your little boy and what an unusual name in the UK
I only glanced at your birth story as I was worried about being put off wanting kiddies
Glad you're ok


----------



## maybebaby

I don't know how I missed this post- but congratulations!!!! :hugs:


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun


----------



## jocatolo

ouch! congratulations on the birth of your lil one x


----------



## Mango

Congrats on your blue bundle!!!


----------



## wilbrabeany

Congratulations hun? Sounded a bit of a trauma but worth it in the end.

Dont wanna get too personal but will your clit be ok? Never knew you could tear up there!


----------



## BeckyBoo

Congratulations!


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats :hug:


----------

